# Procedure of getting PR for Canada



## sudheermadduru (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi,

I am an IT employee working on SharePoint in one of the MNC at Bangalore,India.

I am planning to get a PR for Canada.

Please guide regarding the procedure for the same.

Regards,

Sudheer


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

So you work in IT and managed to find this forum but you cannot find the government's website which will explain the procedure in detail?

We are here to offer advice but we are not here to hold your hand every step of the way or to do things for you.

You should check the government website to see if you are even eligible to emigrate to Canada.


----------



## sudheermadduru (Jun 11, 2016)

If you don't want to reply with inputs,you could have kept quiet.

Coming back with such impolite messages doesn't sound good.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

The massage wasn't impolite. You asked people to guide you through the procedure. That is not what we are here for. If you want to migrate here, take some personal responsibility and figure as much out for yourself as you can. If you still have questions we can help but we are _*not*_ here to do it for you or to hold your hand through the process, especially if you refuse to do anything for yourself.


----------



## sudheermadduru (Jun 11, 2016)

*Got it*

Finally I got the website url from the forum member.It doesn't mean that he is helping me by holding the hand.Hereafter I am not going to reply this thread as I am not jobless


----------

